
Ask HN: Programming on a stool - trumbitta2
When I was younger, I used to have this very high stool (I am 6.2, or 1.90m) in front of my (musical) keyboard and I would stay perched there playing for 5-6 hours straight without even noticing.<p>Fast forward 20yrs and I don&#x27;t really like working on a chair, nor standing. My legs just keep searching for the foot rest ring my old stool had underneath its seat.<p>Does any of you actually work perched on a stool? Is this a thing? Should I try it?
======
brudgers
I don't. But stools were quite common in drafting rooms during the days before
everyone went CAD. These days you can get an Aeron in stool configuration or a
more classic Mayline

[https://store.hermanmiller.com/office/stools/aeron-work-
stoo...](https://store.hermanmiller.com/office/stools/aeron-work-
stool/2197386.html?lang=en_US)

[https://www.mayline.com/product-
detail.php?id=P1371](https://www.mayline.com/product-detail.php?id=P1371)

Even old school stools:

[https://www.grainger.com/category/material-handling/shop-
fur...](https://www.grainger.com/category/material-handling/shop-
furniture/shop-stools?redirect=stool&searchRedirect=stool&searchBar=true)

------
rs23296008n1
When I do electronics work I usually sit at a bench on a stool. I use a
computer, solder, draw etc.

At home, I also use a swiss ball instead of a chair.

The modern office chair is a bit of strangeness if you think about it. They
aren't always that great for your spine either. But I've got a few
ridiculously comfortable examples and I'd not part with them. You know you've
got a bad chair when you get up and you're sore.

Mix it up. And try not to sit for more than two hours without a break. I'm not
even sure we should be sitting for more than an hour at a desk come to think
about it. But we probably all have. Flow is like that.

------
aruggirello
There's quite a market for ergonomic non-sitting or "dynamic" chairs,
including stools. You might have a look at the Varier store:

[https://www.varierfurniture.com/en_it/vores-
stole](https://www.varierfurniture.com/en_it/vores-stole)

------
aogl
I personally don't, nor have I ever seen any others at work doing this. But
all power to you if you like it and you're productive doing so!

